# Is Daphne deformed?



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Her head looks a little oddly shaped to me...I bought her about a month or so ago from AB, I just assumed at first that she was still growing into her head and didn't think anything of it, but I bought another female at the same time, and her head doesn't look like this. Daphne also has a hard time eating food. Ive been noticing that when she goes for pellets, 95% of the time, she misses. Ive been having to cup her at feeding time to feed her separately so that I can be sure shes actually eating.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I believe she would be called spoon headed but I'm not sure...


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Her head shape looks like the opposite of a spoon headed betta. I've never really had a young betta as small as her before, so I'm not sure if its a baby thing, or if its a problem.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone? I'm worried about her because her odd head shape seems to hinder her eating. She wouldn't even eat today, and just hung out in the back corner. I also think she may be the bottom of the totem pole, so to speak, in my sorority.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Yeah shes deformed, most breeders would cull for that.
For some reason I see it more commonly in light coloured bettas than dark ones...but that could just be a coincidence


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well this stinks. Especially since its affecting her eating...


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I was mainly looking at color, not for head deformities.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah that is a deformity. the guy breeder you bought her from obviously isn't a smart breeder or a good one if he didn't cull a deformed betta. Or maybe he has too many bettas to care for like a puppy farm doesn't care for all the puppies they have so they are brought up in bad conditions. I have many things to say about that breeder but I will stop there. I'd tell the breeder about the problem and also the IBC


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't even know how to go about that with the IBC.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well that was a shock....I just found her dead in the back of the tank...she was perfectly fine last night. Those pics were taken the day before yesterday, you can see that she didnt have any sign of being bullied. So I can only guess that her deformities went farther than just her head shape. She was acting funny yesterday, just hanging out alone in the corner, but swimming around, not just sitting there. I'm really in shock....


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Aw no Im sorry to hear that :-(
Yeah, Ive seen many bad, cull worthy fish from that breeder on aquabid too.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Oh Sharronpwn I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks.  I'm still in shock...there was no showing signs that she was near death...except the fact that she was having trouble eating. But crushed pellets and bloodworms seemed to be working better. Like I think I said before, her "aim" was off, and when she would go for food she would miss, it would take her 3 or 4 tries before she even got the food in her mouth. So maybe something was wrong with her brain or something.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea... Even I will cull something that effects their eating. 

I don't know why you would bring it up with the ibc... they are an organization, NOT the betta police. When it comes down to it is the breeders choice what they breed and sell. Not saying that fish should have ever been sold though. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not going to make a big thing about it. I wasn't trying to smear the sellers name, I asked a mod shortly after I posted if they could remove the link, but I guess they didnt get a chance yet. I only posted it to show the pic from her ad.


----------

